# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Регистр не выполняет движения по документу

## bblackk

Создан приходный документ в 1с7.7 и регистр остатки материалов. При проведении документа выдает такую ошибку:
Регистр.ОстаткиМатериалов.  ДвижениеПриходВыполнить();
{Документ.Приход.Модуль Документа(9)}: Движения регистров не могут выполняться у данного объекта.

Кто сталкивался с такой проблемой? Как решили?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Создан приходный документ в 1с7.7 и регистр остатки материалов. При проведении документа выдает такую ошибку:
> Регистр.ОстаткиМатериалов.  ДвижениеПриходВыполнить();
> {Документ.Приход.Модуль Документа(9)}: Движения регистров не могут выполняться у данного объекта.
> 
> Кто сталкивался с такой проблемой? Как решили?


Проверьте в свойствах документа установку флажков "Оперативный учет" и "Разрешить проведение документа"

----------


## bblackk

"Оперативный учет" не был включен. Помогло! Спасибо!

----------

